# Peut on acheter 2 ipad en apple store ?



## darkanuss145 (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais me taper la queue le 16 pour un ipad.

Est il possible d'en prendre 2 en même temps ?

Merci.


----------



## Fredo44 (14 Mars 2012)

et pourquoi pas?? du moment que tu as les sous


----------



## Tiberius (14 Mars 2012)

En tout cas sur le store c'est marqué "Limité à deux appareils par commande". On peut supposer qu'en boutique ça sera pareil. (Donc ton ton cas c'est OK  )


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (14 Mars 2012)

L'an dernier c'était 2 par acheteur et pas plus, que ce soit en boutique ou sur le net, alors à mon avis ce sera pareil cette année...


----------



## darkanuss145 (20 Mars 2012)

bon ba j'en ai pris qu'un

mais y avait des russes roumaines qui ont fait plusieurs fois la queue et repartaient avec des caddies entiers


----------



## Kamidh (20 Mars 2012)

Des russes roumaines ? C'est un nouveau pays ?


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Des russes roumaines ? C'est un nouveau pays ?



Ben oui elles viennent de la Russmanie tu connais pas?


----------



## ergu (21 Mars 2012)

darkanuss145 a dit:


> Je vais me taper la queue



Alors, darkanus, t'es-tu bien tapé la queue ?


----------



## Kamidh (21 Mars 2012)

La Russmanie ! Mais oui !! Je suis confus, juste à coter de la Biélokraine !

Bon je retourne réviser ma géo !


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Alors, darkanus, t'es-tu bien tapé la queue ?



De là le diction, "Homme à tablette, homme à...."


----------

